# Bloody stool



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi y'all 

It has been a while since i was last here on the forum. I have to catch up.
For now, i wanted more than anything some support. I tend to be very worried when my little furbaby gets sick. She is still bouncy and hungry as always but there is that detail of blood in her poop. We started antibiotics yesterday so i am hoping they will kick in soon. the full stool testing will be out tomorrow so i am kinda nervous to find out if there is any pathogen in there. So far i ws told they did find an overgrowth of bacteria. This has never happened before, do you guys know if this is common to happen? Also is there anything i can give her to make her stronger or at least to ensure she doesn't feel any discomfort.

Thank you!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

*Probiotics*

_Probiotics are believed to be useful in improving digestion and are reputed to help improve immune function. Adding probiotics to your dog's diet may also be useful if your dog has had antibiotic treatment._


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Marina,
I am adding some probiotic packets to her food so her tummy won't be bothered much by the antibiotics, however once she is off them i was hoping there was a food additive or something holistic to keep her flora well balanaced and avoid this from happening. I am not sure if i would like adding probiotics all the time.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I give Riley probiotics twice a week, even though he's healthy. I use this http://shop.mercola.com/product/complete-probiotics-powder-for-pets-90g-per-bottle,266,2.htm.
It's a powder with a scoop. You could also give a spoonful of plain yogurt or kefir once a day.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I open up a Probitic capsule and sprinkle it in Emmie's food every morning. This is the one I give her:

http://www.nowfoods.com/8-Billion-Acidophilus-and-Bifidus-60-Veg-Capsules.htm

-Jeanne-


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright i will look into it... i just feel so worried, nearly fainted when i saw the blood :fear:

thank you Marina!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> I give Riley probiotics twice a week, even though he's healthy. I use this http://shop.mercola.com/product/complete-probiotics-powder-for-pets-90g-per-bottle,266,2.htm.
> It's a powder with a scoop. You could also give a spoonful of plain yogurt or kefir once a day.


HEy Rita and they don't get diahrrea? somehow it is very easy for her to become loose


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep probiotics need to be taken daily. Hope you find out what the problem is.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Not to alarm anyone needlessly, but did anyone notice the posting about bloody diarrhea on the HavTalk website? Supposedly there is an as yet unidentified virus causing canine deaths in Ohio.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You mean from the dairy? That's never happened here but I guess some dogs can be sensitive to it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

DebW said:


> Not to alarm anyone needlessly, but did anyone notice the posting about bloody diarrhea on the HavTalk website? Supposedly there is an as yet unidentified virus causing canine deaths in Ohio.


I got an email about it and I thought about it when I saw this thread....


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Check to make sure your vet is aware, better safe than sorry...here's the notice regarding possible Circo virus:

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/public_docs/news/2013/08.16.13 ODA Urges Owners to Monitor Dogs.pdf


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for your concern. I will make sure to have her on probiotics on a regular basis. 
As soon as i saw the blood i took her to the vet and so far they found overgrowth of bacteria in her gut. I will know today how the micro went. Hopefully is nothing serious.
I see the issues in ohio, that is terrible. However i am in canada so i think the likelihood of having it here are minimal however i will keep it in mind! 
UPDATE: As of this morning, her stool is firmer, well still loose but i can pick it up and the amount of blood has significantly reduced. I will keep monitoring her! Either way she has a follow up tomorrow. Any precaution is not too much for our furbabies isn't it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fluffball said:


> Thank you for your concern. I will make sure to have her on probiotics on a regular basis.
> As soon as i saw the blood i took her to the vet and so far they found overgrowth of bacteria in her gut. I will know today how the micro went. Hopefully is nothing serious.
> I see the issues in ohio, that is terrible. However i am in canada so i think the likelihood of having it here are minimal however i will keep it in mind!
> UPDATE: As of this morning, her stool is firmer, well still loose but i can pick it up and the amount of blood has significantly reduced. I will keep monitoring her! Either way she has a follow up tomorrow. Any precaution is not too much for our furbabies isn't it.


Last January, Kodi had a Clostridium infection that sounds very similar to this. (Clostridium is everywhere... it's when the dog gets an overgrowth that it's a problem) poor guy was very sick for a few days, but the antibiotics helped pretty fast. He takes probiotics daily, but we doubled it during this period, and also put him on a bland diet. (chicken and rice)


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

krandall said:


> Last January, Kodi had a Clostridium infection that sounds very similar to this. (Clostridium is everywhere... it's when the dog gets an overgrowth that it's a problem) poor guy was very sick for a few days, but the antibiotics helped pretty fast. He takes probiotics daily, but we doubled it during this period, and also put him on a bland diet. (chicken and rice)


Yeah the vet thought the same, in her smear you see clusters of rods so it is another bacteria that got confi in there. I will be having her on probiotics from now on. 
How long did it take for Kodi to fully recover?


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

So updates updates, the vet said on saturday my little Uli is free of any parasites including giardia. so far so good, the conclusion right now is that the bacterial overgrowth in her gut is causing a colitis here. She tends to have sensitive tummy so it is probiotics and metamusil to help out the vet says. 
No bloody poop right now, just loose. Oh so happy and grateful my little one is getting better. Yippie!!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Your dog is named Uli as in Ulrich? The name of my boss when I lived in Germany!

Glad to hear he's on the mend. Hope that trend continues.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

DebW said:


> Your dog is named Uli as in Ulrich? The name of my boss when I lived in Germany!
> 
> Glad to hear he's on the mend. Hope that trend continues.


Hi there Deb. My little girl's name is Ulrike however she responds to Uli :becky:
I had met an german international student and i just thought her name was cute hehehe.

Thank you for your good wishes, i sure hope she can go back to her usual poop and of course her usual treats which she loves but can't have right now :hurt:

Cheerios!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fluffball said:


> Yeah the vet thought the same, in her smear you see clusters of rods so it is another bacteria that got confi in there. I will be having her on probiotics from now on.
> How long did it take for Kodi to fully recover?


I would say it was no more than about 3 days after starting ABX before he felt fine, and then he was on the bland (rice and chicken) diet for about a week before we weened him back onto regular food.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Fluffball said:


> Alright i will look into it... i just feel so worried, nearly fainted when i saw the blood :fear:
> 
> thank you Marina!


Lucky had a similar thing and the blood in his stool was terrifying. Have you introduced any new foods/treats? (am sure you've thought of this) We had given him chicken jerkies that turned out to be from China and the vet said they were the cause. Antibiotics and mild diet fixed him but it's scary stuff. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of mine have had bouts with this. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all. She is just back to normal, but will keep her on probiotics for a while longer. It was so scary, i really appreciate your feedback and support


----------

